# where to buy Egg Beater titanium spring?



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm looking for titanium springs for my Egg Beaters, but can't seem to find them on ebay or anywhere else. Anybody know where I can get a pair?


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

Contact [email protected]
That's the men.


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

Thanks. Are there any problems with running a ti spring? I see that it uses a shorter wire, to make it stiffer, but is it stiff enough?


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

no problems. it's stiff


----------



## damond (Sep 9, 2008)

used them for 3 months they really rock


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

I've been searching and couldn't find what is the weight difference.
Anyone have pics on scale?


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

here mine , single spring in ti gold anodized 

and the stock one


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks to both.


----------



## damond (Sep 9, 2008)

ok...one more


----------



## ilovecharlie (Sep 1, 2009)

i like the look of these, one question though. how do you install them, are there special tools required or should it be done by a pro only? ok, that was 3 questions...


----------



## morrisgarages (Jan 25, 2009)

I have the same question as ilovecharlie. I haven't seen any detailed instructions yet on how to replace the springs on an eggbeater. I always get the usual rebuild guide which everyone already knows how to do.


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

you need a special tool to re-install the sleeves

or maybe 2 big hexagonal allen keys to fit 

and lot of ..... boa sorte :thumbsup: 

the sleevs does not go inside the pedal body and wings straight , and the spring however does a force that not helps you ... so you have to help the sleeve to go straight on 

i done that tool , male and female ... nowadays it's at friend's home to help him to install 

hope to have it back soon


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

maybe it helps :thumbsup:


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

does the Ti spring fit the 2011 eggbeater models?


----------



## c_kyle (Sep 2, 2005)

If these Ti springs are available, and the Ti spindles from the ebay vendor are available, which eggbeater model would be better to start with to produce light weight pedals for the best price? What other Ti aftermarket parts are available?


----------



## mellowyellowCJ7 (Sep 4, 2008)

I don't know what country you live in, but there is a reallllllyyy good deal on 2Ti eggbeaters at Performance right now.
http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1090554_-1_20000__400048
g/$ this is pretty great


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

Indeed 2ti seems to be the way to go for, with the shortest Wade's spindle alu sleeves and standard springs 158g for less money than 4ti.
Having said that I ride 4ti...., but now my choice would be 2ti + upgrade.


----------



## PUBCRAWL (Feb 9, 2007)

Does anyone know what size the O Rings are on either end of the sleeve?
I know they are two different sizes but it would be nice to have some spares.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## c_kyle (Sep 2, 2005)

Wow, that is a good deal. I'm in the good ol' US.


----------



## mellowyellowCJ7 (Sep 4, 2008)

PUBCRAWL said:


> Does anyone know what size the O Rings are on either end of the sleeve?
> I know they are two different sizes but it would be nice to have some spares.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


I asked the mechanic from crank brother @ sea otter and he said the o rings on the sleeve are not required and that some of the new peddles don't have them.


----------



## wrxsti08 (May 29, 2008)

PUBCRAWL said:


> Does anyone know what size the O Rings are on either end of the sleeve?
> I know they are two different sizes but it would be nice to have some spares.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


They are the same size


----------



## MD Sleep (Apr 6, 2007)

*Thanks for the tip on the 2 Ti*

Great tip on the performance deal for 2 Ti eggbeaters. It looks like they are revamping their lineup this year and I figured people would be moving the "old" stuff out. I just threw down for a pair as soon as I saw your post. As you said...Reallly good deal. Thanks.

I have been using Candy SL's for over 5 years now and love the feel of the crank brothers pedals.


----------



## mellowyellowCJ7 (Sep 4, 2008)

Mine showed up yesterday. I have not installed the new spindles, but here a pic:
Not too bad for just around $170.
Man, I never would have thought that $170 was an ok amount for peddles!:skep:


----------



## mellowyellowCJ7 (Sep 4, 2008)

I put the Ti spindles in the 2Ti's tonight. Dropped close to 40g. Really, I dropped130g from the SL Candy I had on the bike. Now about those springs...


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

PUBCRAWL said:


> Does anyone know what size the O Rings are on either end of the sleeve?
> I know they are two different sizes but it would be nice to have some spares.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


only one size :

9 mm inner diameter

1mm thin


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

So what's the going rate for a pair of titanium springs?


----------



## PUBCRAWL (Feb 9, 2007)

eliflap said:


> only one size :
> 
> 9 mm inner diameter
> 
> 1mm thin


okay... I stand corrected.
Thanks!


----------



## russya (May 3, 2007)

Just received my ti springs in the mail today. Trying to get the courage up to pull my pedals apart since I don't have the special tools to put them back together. Anyone know of a write up that's available that shows step by step how to do this preferably without special tools? It doesn't look too difficult based on Eliflap's pictures, but I want to make sure I don't screw up my pedals.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

So how much does a pair cost?


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

russya said:


> Just received my ti springs in the mail today. Trying to get the courage up to pull my pedals apart since I don't have the special tools to put them back together. Anyone know of a write up that's available that shows step by step how to do this preferably without special tools? It doesn't look too difficult based on Eliflap's pictures, but I want to make sure I don't screw up my pedals.


with 2 big allen keys you can be able to do the work

sorry not remember sizes, guessing 10, 12 or 14 mm


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

mtbnozpikr said:


> So how much does a pair cost?


I paid 56 Eu shipping to Mex included.
I'm a little bit disappointed since I got heavy ones.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Do you guys think putting this spring on will help with having a tighter preload on the wings? All of my Eggbeater 4Ti pedals have developed a lot of play in the wings such that the tension on the clip and wings seem to be low. This is with new cleats too.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Cheers! said:


> Do you guys think putting this spring on will help with having a tighter preload on the wings? All of my Eggbeater 4Ti pedals have developed a lot of play in the wings such that the tension on the clip and wings seem to be low. This is with new cleats too.


I too was concerned about that play developing so have a pair of these springs on the way. I have heard/read that the titanium spring fixes that problem of not enough tension to keep the wings tight and play developing. Just out of curiosity I wonder what the spring constant for the stock steel springs is versus the aftermarket titanium springs.


----------



## Der Stephan (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi!

the titanium Springs can the play because they are designed with more pre-tension. This makes them - compared to the original ones - more difficult to assemble. The stiffness of the titanium springs is the same because the twists and the youngs modulus of the titanium ones ist the half compared to the steel springs.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Der Stephan said:


> The stiffness of the titanium springs is the same because the twists and the youngs modulus of the titanium ones ist the half compared to the steel springs.


Are you talking pure titanium? Pure titanium's Young's modulus is about half of steel, but then again, what kind of steel are you referring to? Point taken though, thanks.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

The only thing holding me back is the 56 Euro price tag for a pair of springs. That is not cheap!

I have 3 pairs of 4Tis that all are too loose now.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

No it's not cheap by any stretch of the imagination but then again, $425 for a pair of pedals isn't too terribly cheap either.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

I did not pay anywhere near 425 a pair.


----------



## Der Stephan (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi mtbnozpikr,

the Springs are made of Ti6alV4. But as the alloying additions are percental insignificant the Young's modulus is nearly independent of the alloy. The only thing that changes dramatically is the strength.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Cheers! said:


> I did not pay anywhere near 425 a pair.


Neither did I. I'm just quoting retail. I think you know exactly what I mean.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Der Stephan said:


> Hi mtbnozpikr,
> 
> the Springs are made of Ti6alV4. But as the alloying additions are percental insignificant the Young's modulus is nearly independent of the alloy. The only thing that changes dramatically is the strength.


Well hello there. Thanks for the information. Ten percent does not seem insignificant but I get your point about the change in the young's modulus being very small.


----------



## XgreygOOse (Sep 8, 2007)

Here is my 2Ti eggbeater with the custom Ti-Springs and alloy sleeves. Also with Wade's Ti-Spindles. 
I had these Ti-Springs for awhile but was too scared to try to fit them on. Last week I took to to my LBS and ask them to do it for me. Took them very long 10mins 

Also the Ti Springs are alot stiffer than the steel one's make the wings have no play at all:thumbsup:

Before diet









After diet


----------



## kroe (Mar 30, 2009)

Someone needs to mass produce these. I'd pay $25 shipped a set and get a few sets, but at more than double...


----------



## *XJay* (Aug 24, 2008)

I encountered clipping in problem on my non-drive side after installed the spring. Whys is it so? My drive-side seem fine and I found it weird.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Anyone using them had this happened?


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Not yet. Still working well, but I don't get to ride much anymore.

I would like to get my hand son some aluminum sleeves/barrels. Where, who and how much?


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

This was on my first ride after the change,


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

doccoraje said:


> Anyone using them had this happened?


That does seem very strange but a spring is a spring and it looks to me like maybe it was installed incorrectly and that's where your problem came from. I could be wrong but that is my first impression based on the picture.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

mtbnozpikr said:


> That does seem very strange but a spring is a spring and it looks to me like maybe it was installed incorrectly and that's where your problem came from. I could be wrong but that is my first impression based on the picture.


That could be the case, They were installed by my mechanic, I'll take them to him again tomorrow and "supervise" the process.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

doccoraje said:


> That could be the case, They were installed by my mechanic, I'll take them to him again tomorrow and "supervise" the process.


Well I wish you luck with that whole thing. I don't currently live close to a bike shop where I would trust them to touch my 4ti's (talked to a tech yesterday who didn't even know what a bottom bracket was) so mine are at the Crankbrothers factory in Laguna Beach, California.


----------



## wrxsti08 (May 29, 2008)

doccoraje said:


> Anyone using them had this happened?


The springs were not installed properly...You should get it fixed by your mechanic


----------



## swissmtb (May 21, 2010)

What is the price for these ti springs without shipping? Also maybe someone knows if original CB springs are available separately? I need to replace one just after 5 months of light use.


----------



## jmitchell13 (Nov 20, 2005)

swissmtb said:


> What is the price for these ti springs without shipping? Also maybe someone knows if original CB springs are available separately? I need to replace one just after 5 months of light use.


CB's warranty is great. Assuming your spring issue is with the stock ones, I'd contact them regarding it.


----------



## swissmtb (May 21, 2010)

jmitchell13 said:


> CB's warranty is great. Assuming your spring issue is with the stock ones, I'd contact them regarding it.


Great? Are you kidding me? I have contacted CB and they fu***** me off. I have purchased completely new 2ti on eBay (private auction). CB do not warranty *new* second hand pedals and do not sell OEM springs :madman: Nice policy! I have been shocked about this  And what am I supposed to do now? Is this a premium product for $250 / €250 (msrp)? I would say it's a peace of crap. This is my first and my last CB product, for sure


----------



## jmitchell13 (Nov 20, 2005)

swissmtb said:


> Great? Are you kidding me? I have contacted CB and they fu***** me off. I have purchased completely new 2ti on eBay (private auction). CB do not warranty *new* second hand pedals and do not sell OEM springs :madman: Nice policy! I have been shocked about this  And what am I supposed to do now? Is this a premium product for $250 / €250 (msrp)? I would say it's a peace of crap. This is my first and my last CB product, for sure


This is veering off topic, but I wouldn't be up-in-arm about a mfg not honoring a warranty for something you bought off ebay. Sure, it sucks to be you right now, but mfg's have no way of knowing what folks are selling on ebay.

I've broken CB pedals, sent them in and recieved a replacement, no questions asked. I just needed to show proof of purchase. The pedal break was totally my fault.

I have friends with very similar experiences with CB's customer service, so yea I think they're CS is great. And no I'm not kidding...


----------



## swissmtb (May 21, 2010)

jmitchell13 said:


> This is veering off topic, but I wouldn't be up-in-arm about a mfg not honoring a warranty for something you bought off ebay. Sure, it sucks to be you right now, but mfg's have no way of knowing what folks are selling on ebay.
> 
> I've broken CB pedals, sent them in and recieved a replacement, no questions asked. I just needed to show proof of purchase. The pedal break was totally my fault.
> 
> I have friends with very similar experiences with CB's customer service, so yea I think they're CS is great. And no I'm not kidding...


Sorry for off topic too. But it was a question of... 5 bucks for a spring? or 10? At the end of the day I have asked them to sell me OEM one. But they do not sell springs at all (and no official retailers do), so if there is no warranty and spring is broken (in my case spring tension started getting loose) you are f***** up. What I suppose to do in such situation? P.S. maybe CB customer service is very nice with local folks. My first (and no doubt last) experience with CB is awful. Or maybe it's just fine for a premium product to start failing after 4-5 months of light use? And it looks like I'm not the only one... 4ti after 200km:


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

First time I hear that kind of comment about CB customer service.
I've had two broken spindles about 4 years ago, they changed both set of pedals, no question asked, I explained them how it happened on e-mail and sent them with a friend who was attending Interbike, no problem.
Three weeks ago I lost one of the gold endcaps and asked for the reference number to order them, since they were not in their catalog, I received 4 gold endcaps by mail two weeks later, by the way these are for a 4 Ti bought on ebay 4 years ago.
If I get my Ti springs to work properly I might send you the regular ones.


----------



## CactusJackSlade (Apr 11, 2006)

Any Ti springs in the USA?... what about alloy sleeves?


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

SwissMTB,

I have changed one of my sets of pedals to Ti springs, so if you want to buy my regular steel springs, they're available. Send me a PM.

Jacques


----------



## CactusJackSlade (Apr 11, 2006)

All very excellent, but where in the USA can I get Ti springs?


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Got them fixed, seems to be that it was a bit short and didn't make full contact with the wing edges, I didn't measure them before before the fix or when receiving them, but even in the pic it shows and it was suggested by Stephan to check the lenght. The spring was stretched with a special plier (spreader?). 
I used it today in a 50 k ride, the only thing a noticed is that it's more soft unclipping, clips perfect.


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Is the 2Ti red , more of an orange.. mine kinda look orange.. just got them for 150 shipped and Spindles for 50 shipped.. my 4ti's were 279$ last year.. but popping those on GF's race bike...


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

mellowyellowCJ7 said:


> I put the Ti spindles in the 2Ti's tonight. Dropped close to 40g. Really, I dropped130g from the SL Candy I had on the bike. Now about those springs...


You stayed with the normal size spidle, are my eyes correct???
How are they running?


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

Just looking to get it black on white: do the titanium springs fix the issue of wing play on the EBs?


----------



## element_tune (Jul 19, 2010)

Yes, they do in most cases.


----------



## Vortechcoupe (Nov 7, 2006)

Any long term updates on the ti springs? I contacted [email protected] and was quoted $75 shipped to the USA. Not too bad as long as they last awhile and are tight.

Also, do they fit on the newer style eggbeater 11s? The springs look the same. My 11s should be in soon and i'll take them apart and compare to my older ones.


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

no they don't fit


----------



## damond (Sep 9, 2008)

i'm using my springs for 1 year and so far they are being great! No more stupid crankbrothers' pedals play since i put this springs!


----------



## mellowyellowCJ7 (Sep 4, 2008)

nikoli8 said:


> You stayed with the normal size spidle, are my eyes correct???
> How are they running?


Yes, the are the normal spindle size. I have a hip issue, so I can't take advantage of a smaller stance with the short spindle. These have worked great. I've done a few tough races, lots of commuting and a bit of all mountain riding in Lake Tahoe and they have held up great. :thumbsup:


----------



## CactusJackSlade (Apr 11, 2006)

I know this is an old thread... but any good source now for Ti eggbeather springs?


----------



## rc51kid (Jul 24, 2008)

i have a set of 4Ti, anyone know what parts on these are already Ti? Are the springs ans spindles Ti or could i upgrade them?


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

rc51kid said:


> i have a set of 4Ti, anyone know what parts on these are already Ti? Are the springs ans spindles Ti or could i upgrade them?


Springs are not titanium (hence the forum about upgrading them) but the spindles are.


----------



## element_tune (Jul 19, 2010)

CactusJackSlade said:


> I know this is an old thread... but any good source now for Ti eggbeather springs?


Ask: [email protected] :thumbsup:


----------



## cezino (Sep 5, 2010)

just a question about the sleeves:
been trying to find a pic of the sleeves and could not find it. can someone post one?
what is the weight saving by using allow sleeves instead of custom sleeves?

where can I find them for sale?

thanks


----------



## XgreygOOse (Sep 8, 2007)

Cesar,
Try this guy http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=7572722&postcount=77


----------



## BustedBearing (Apr 28, 2011)

A few days ago i noticed that my right foot wasn't quite seated on the pedal like the left foot, and i take a great care installing the cleats as similar possible... So i thought for some reason my right one had moved around on the sole. Today i inspected things and I've reached the conclusion that my right pedal as bit more slack on its wings. Not much, a very tiny amount enough though for me to feel when riding. After reading some threads the cause may be worn springs, correct? But the play that happens doesn't seem to be cause by slack on the springs. They aren't snug, but they aren't that much worn, at least to the eye.

I've also noticed that these pedals (Eggbeaters SL) have always leaked some grease from the sleeve edges, one on one service even had a sleeve that slightly came off... 

Do you guys reckon i have a chance my o-rings have disintegrated originating this extra play? Could i replace the o-rings for some bigger ones creating a snug fit and sealing the pedals? Getting new springs should help also, or not?

I always try to keep the pedals clean and service them regularly. They have around two years frequent use and have been rebuilded once because i thought they could last longer without service. Since then at the slight feeling that they need to be cleaned and greased i do it...


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

Ok, Michael Glaesser doesn't have time to make more springs. Who else makes them? I also need some for my Candy 11...


Ole.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Me too. Me too. I want another pair of springs and a pair of aluminum sleeves.


----------



## russya (May 3, 2007)

I have a pair around here somewhere I'd probably be willing to part with.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Sent you a private message.


----------



## salska (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm searching too for a pair of ti or aluminium sleeve for my CB but i can't find any...


----------



## tehan (Jan 22, 2007)

i will set an auction on ebay by end of the week. i have at least 40 sets of gold anodised alloy sleeves for CB's. I don't have springs anymore as it is extremely difficult to make them right. 
will ask 22eur shipped worlwide.

thats my picture:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?...2&postcount=77


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

wrong link...


----------



## wiggy1 (Jul 8, 2011)

Anybody know where the "special" Crank Brother tools can be bought? I am not having success with the Allen wrenches.


----------



## ilovecharlie (Sep 1, 2009)

I think R2-bike sells it...


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

I pretty sure this is what you're looking for but I can't read German... http://www.r2-bike.com/crank-brothers-eggbeater-fettpresse_1


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

mtbnozpikr said:


> I pretty sure this is what you're looking for but I can't read German... http://www.r2-bike.com/crank-brothers-eggbeater-fettpresse_1


_Grease gun adapter included

Grease gun including a matching adapter for quick and easy lubrication of Eggbeater pedals.
By pressing the press creates a high pressure and forces the grease into the inside of the pedal attached to the inner bearing.
Adapter is screwed into the pedal and after injection of the fat removed.

Weight: 293g_


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

BlownCivic said:


> _Grease gun adapter included
> 
> Grease gun including a matching adapter for quick and easy lubrication of Eggbeater pedals.
> By pressing the press creates a high pressure and forces the grease into the inside of the pedal attached to the inner bearing.
> ...


Haha, that's pretty funny. I was way off on that one...


----------



## patrul (May 27, 2009)

Anyone knows where to buy these springs on TI or steel?
Regards


----------

